# Seeking Latte Art training in Sheffield/Derby/Nottingham area



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

I've done a half-day basic Barista skills workshop, but need some help to master latte art. Can anyone recommend a trainer / course in the Sheffield, Derby orNottingham area please?

Many thanks

Tony


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Tony

Have you considered Limini Coffee?

Youri will get you up and running pretty quickly

Mention Coffee Forums UK to him when you make contact


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

That looks like an excellent recommendation, thank you Glenn


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

If youre ever in Birmingham and its convenient I could try and give you a free tips round mine


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Glenn said:


> Youri will get you up and running pretty quickly


Youri is a great guy, very patient & will get you into latte art within a couple of hours


----------



## Eyedee (Sep 13, 2010)

ronsil said:


> Youri is a great guy, very patient & will get you into latte art within a couple of hours


I cannot agree more. You will not be disappointed with Limini.

Ian


----------



## TonyW (Jul 17, 2012)

Thank you for the offer Gary. I don't get over Birmingham way much, but really appreciate you offer.


----------



## YouriV (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi guys,

Thank you for the kind words! You are all too nice









Youri


----------

